# When I select a photo in LR5 and choose to edit in pscc 14, PS starts up but...



## BenjaminJ (Jul 20, 2014)

When I select a photo in LR5 and choose to edit in pscc 14, PS starts up but photo doesn't load. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## rhynetc (Jul 20, 2014)

BenjaminJ said:


> When I select a photo in LR5 and choose to edit in pscc 14, PS starts up but photo doesn't load. Anyone know how to fix this?


I had the same problem last night, could only get the image to open when I sent it as a smart object to CC14.  normal "edit in Photoshop" link caused photoshop to open but no image opened.

Also, see this thread.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2014)

This may be a bug that has been reported or it might be that this is the solution or at least a work around:
http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81791


> After poking around in the Adobe forums, I found others were having the same or similar problem and some reported that uninstalling Photoshop CC 2014 and reinstalling solved the problem. I did that and it worked - I have my two-way connection between LR and CC 2014 working properly again.


----------



## BenjaminJ (Jul 20, 2014)

clee01l said:


> This may be a bug that has been reported or it might be that this is the solution or at least a work around:
> http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81791




Thats what Im trying now. Just hoping I wont have to reinstall all my plug ins and actions.


Edit: It worked and didnt lose my plug ins and actions!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 20, 2014)

There's an Adobe KB article which addresses this issue:
http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/edit-doesnt-lightroom-55-photoshop.html


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> There's an Adobe KB article which addresses this issue:
> http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/edit-doesnt-lightroom-55-photoshop.html


Thanks Jim, That was the reference I was looking for.


----------



## rhynetc (Jul 20, 2014)

Worked for me.  Uninstalled CC(2014) using control panel, then reinstalled through Creative Cloud desktop app.


----------

